# Kernel panic - not syncing... -- Reinstall Gentoo ???

## ska_p_te

Hello, 

I have a problem during my boot process.

I get the following error: 

```

/sbin/init: symbol lookup error: /lib/libc.so.6: undefined symbol: , version GLIBC_2.0

Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!

```

Gentoo was working fine, I upgraded it, I rebooted and no problems. After rebooting again I got this problem...

Someone who can help me? 

Greetz, 

SkaLast edited by ska_p_te on Wed Nov 14, 2007 2:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

looks like you have a mismatch on your /sbin/init and your libc ... Did you update /sbin/init?  Or glibc?  Looks more like your /lib/libc.so.6* got trashed?

Use a boot CD and check these files...

----------

## ska_p_te

How do I check them they are correct?

I didn't update the files you mentioned

----------

## ska_p_te

I suppose  I have to chroot in my system, I tried that, but I got the same error: 

```

/bin/bash: symbol lookup error: /lib/libc.so.6: undefined symbol: , version GLIBC_2.0

```

Or do I have to do it in another way? Or is there another way?

----------

## eccerr0r

/sbin/init (sys-apps/sysvinit)

/lib/libc.so.6* (sys-libs/glibc)

With your boot cd, can you ls -l those files and check timestamps without chrooting to it?

Sure you didn't touch any of them?  Did your machine get hacked, perhaps?

----------

## ska_p_te

```

ls -all /mnt/gentoo/sbin/init

root root 32348 Mar 19 2007 /mnt/gentoo/sbin/init

ls -all /mnt/gentoo/lib/libc.so.6*

root root 13 Oct 16 11:00 /mnt/gentoo/lib/libc.so.6 --> libc.2.6.1.so

```

Strange the that it says the time with libc.so.6 and no year   :Confused: 

Could it be my system was working with a wrong date? 

It would be strange, because I use a time server. And my calendar always showed me the right date.

[edit]

I checked a file a was sure that I edited today and it says 13 Nov so, my date is correct. 

Greetz,

Ska

----------

## eccerr0r

That libc.so.6 is a symlink, what about the real file, /lib/libc.2.6.1.so, was it modified?

How about /lib/ld-linux.so

just wondering about other possible corrupted files...

Is your clock up to date?  Can the timestamps be trusted? (looks like they weren't touched, so that's good to know...

----------

## ska_p_te

```

ls -all /mnt/gentoo/lib/libc-2.6.1.so

root root 1237276 Oct 16 11:00 /mnt/gentoo/lib/libc-2.6.1.so 

ls -all /mnt/gentoo/lib/ld-linux.so*

root root 18 Oct 31 2006 /mnt/gentoo/lib/ld-linux.so.1 -> ld-linux.so.1.9.11

root root 22800 Oct 31 2006 /mnt/gentoo/lib/ld-linux.so.1.9.11

root root 11 Oct 16 11:00 /mnt/gentoo/lib/ld-linux.so.2 -> ld-2.6.1.so

ls -all /mnt/gentoo/lib/ld-2.6.1.so

root root 108996 Oct 16 11:00 /mnt/gentoo/lib/ld-2.6.1.so

```

The timestamp is ok, I checked I file I created this morning and it's correct when I do a ls -all on the file. 

Greetz, Ska

----------

## eccerr0r

Your files eerily matches the file sizes on my computer...

Are you sure your boot loader isn't specifying the wrong partition?  Is init and libc on the same disk and pointing to the right ones?

----------

## ska_p_te

The bootloader is correct. It doesn't say anything about wrong partition during the boot process. 

libc and init are on the same disk and same partition. 

I think they are pointing to the right ones. 

How could I be sure of that? 

Thanks

----------

## eccerr0r

running out of the obvious answers...

How many Linux partitions do you have on your hard drive?  Did you break out /lib to a different partition than / ?

Did you upgrade your kernel recently?

----------

## ska_p_te

I have 4 standard partitions, 

/dev/sda1 --> windows -- ntfs

/dev/sda2 --> boot -- ext2

/dev/sda3 --> swap

/dev/sda4 --> / -- ext3

No didn't update my kernel recently, I did do some changes a week or 2 ago. But all my previous kernels are crashing to.

----------

## ska_p_te

Somebody who have any other posible causes or solutions? 

Otherwise I'm afraid I have to reinstall the gentoo system. 

So I have a few questions: 

1. If I do, is a bootstrap handy or not ? I did it a few years ago, but now they don't support it anymore like they used to. 

2. My make.conf is this: is it ok?

I have a standard laptop Intel Core Duo T2500 @ 2.0 GHz

I use it for my own mysql & apache server, testing spamserver with spamassassin and perl 

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

```

My use flags or as followed: 

```

qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde X nsplugin a52 aac alsa avahi apache2 apm audiofile bluetooth bzip2 calendar cups dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode firefox flash ftp gif gnome gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 hal icc ieee1394 jabber java jpeg -kde mad ming mp3 mpeg mns mysql opengl oss pdf pcmcia php png quicktime readline samba tk usb v4l xml xvid

```

3. gnome or gnome-light? 

Thank you eccerr0r for all the advise.

Thanks, 

I hope there'll be somebody with a solution, because I have only a month left to finish my spamserver. 

Greetz, 

Ska

----------

